# Slingshot League's targets are fun to shoot at :)



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

For fun, and I shot at the new league's paper target. Fun stuff, but I didn't hit very well at 5 m. I think I'll try the can-shooting next.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome Rusty, I really like your target stand too!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice! i've been practising also.








Looking forward to the league.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice video! Thank you for your enthusiasm. Nice shooting. I love the sound of the ammo hitting the target.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting, Rusty. Hopefully I will figure out how to do videos soon and can participate as well.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

great shooting rusty now thats a queen size back stop


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I should make a smaller backstop... But I keep the big ones for the kids.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The 5m shoot is pretty fun.
"I'm so close, why can't I get them all in the bullseye?!?"-me when I tried it. Went 4/5.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

that third shot was just a fraction off and two in the bulls eye not bad, Tip when shooting don't focus on the black circle focus on the number 5 in the middle of it and it should improve the same when shooting cans if you just look at the can you will miss early on focus on a smaller area a letter or small area of colour on the can and you should soon be hitting it ten in a row from 33ft.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

M_J said:


> The 5m shoot is pretty fun.
> "I'm so close, why can't I get them all in the bullseye?!?"-me when I tried it. Went 4/5.


You missed because you felt you could not you simply did not focus on the target.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Great Shooting Young Lady!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Good shooting Rusty, and a cool and enjoyable video. That is a good idea staying at 16 feet til you get 5 outa 5 then back to 33 feet.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> that third shot was just a fraction off and two in the bulls eye not bad, Tip when shooting don't focus on the black circle focus on the number 5 in the middle of it and it should improve the same when shooting cans if you just look at the can you will miss early on focus on a smaller area a letter or small area of colour on the can and you should soon be hitting it ten in a row from 33ft.


Thanks for the tip, Hawk!!







"Aim small, miss small" shall be my mantra!


----------



## m2rd (Jan 14, 2010)

I love the sound of ammo hitting the target.Good shooting.

Mike


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Where do you get the official target for league ? 
Do you down load them what size do they need to be . Thanks


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Go here for target ... http://www.slingshotleague.com/


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Down Loaded the Target now to get busy with it Shoot Shoot Shoot Practice Hope I do Good .. Keep you posted Thanks Look Forward to it..


----------

